# muss man platz auf einer ssd freilassen?



## baronvonvestholm (22. Dezember 2014)

Hab so im Internet "gehört" man solle, wenn man windows auf eine ssd installieren will, so 10% an platz freilassen, stimmt dies? Und wenn ja, wieso? (in meinem fall crucial mx100)


----------



## MountyMAX (22. Dezember 2014)

Naja, ich bin der Meinung, das dies veraltet ist, selbst bei meiner alten C300 war kaum ein Unterschied zwischen voll/leer/Teil unpartitioniert lassen (in den Benchmarks), in der Praxis merkt man nicht wirklich was davon. Angeblich soll sich dadurch auch die "Abnutzung" gleichmäßiger verteilen - naja meine C300 hat noch immer 96% Restlebensdauer nach über 4 Jahren und ca. 19.000 Betriebsstunden als LW C:
Meine 2. SSD (M4) nutze ich mit als Spielelaufwerk (d.h. es wird relativ selten gechrieben aber viel gelesen ist nach ca. 12.000 Betriebsstunden noch immer bei 100%) - beide sind komplett voll

An sich war das wegen dem internen Wearleveling, aber du musst bedenken, dass du sowieso nicht den gesamten Platz nutzen kannst, da die SSD ja interne Ersatzsektoren hat, welche sie auch dafür nutzt und wenn/bis diese zur Neige gehen (bei "normaler" Nutzung je nach SSD  min. 5 (eher 10) Jahre) hat man eh schon eine Neue.


----------



## Abductee (22. Dezember 2014)

Du solltest etwas Platz unpartitioniert freilassen.
Dann hat der Controller Spielraum fürs Wear-Leveling und kann den Verschleiß über alle Zellen halbwegs gleichmäßig verteilen.
Die Lebenserwartung steigt dadurch enorm an.
Das merkt man auch daran das die SSD nach langer Benützung immer noch ähnlich hohe Übertragungsraten hat wie am Anfang.
Eine volle SSD knickt da stark ein.

Die Reservesektoren ersetzten nur die Kaputten.
Mir wär es neu das die dafür genützt werden.


----------



## Combi (23. Dezember 2014)

@abductee...unpartitioniert?
dann arbeitet die ssd doch nicht mit dem speicher.
soll man nich eher 20% der gesamtgröße frei lassen,
in der partition,damit die daten verschoben werden können?!


----------



## Superwip (23. Dezember 2014)

Kommt auf die SSD an. Manche reservieren von Haus aus einen Teil für Wear-Leveling, solche kann man eigentlich zu 100% füllen bei anderen sollten ~10-20% freigelassen werden.


----------



## Abductee (23. Dezember 2014)

Combi schrieb:


> @abductee...unpartitioniert?
> dann arbeitet die ssd doch nicht mit dem speicher.
> soll man nich eher 20% der gesamtgröße frei lassen,
> in der partition,damit die daten verschoben werden können?!



Die SSD kennt sich mit dem unpartitionierten Bereich schon aus.
Einen partitionierten Bereich leer lassen ist zu wenig.
~10% sollte ausreichen, mehr lassen die Tools der Hersteller auch nicht unpartitioniert.


----------



## CapitanJack (23. Dezember 2014)

Hi

10% von meiner 512GB Cruical das sind ja über 50 GB was ich ungenützt lassen soll ? 



Grüßle


----------



## Grestorn (23. Dezember 2014)

Eine SSD die randvoll ist, verliert kräftig an Leistung. Es ist also in Deinem eigenen Interesse, etwas Luft zu lassen. 

Ob man das durch einen unpartitionierten Bereich macht oder einfach die vorhandene(n) Partion(en) nicht ganz vollschreibt, ist dabei vollkommen egal.


----------



## eddie79 (23. Dezember 2014)

Einen Teil nicht zu partitionieren würde ich nicht machen, dank TRIM ist ja auch der freie Speicherplatz für die Garbage Collection verfügbar. Für Wear Leveling haben alle SSDs zusätzlichen Speicherplatz vorhanden, da der Datenträger ja sonst plötzlich nutzbare Kapazität verlieren würde, was Windows nicht mag. Bevor das passiert schalten SSD in den Read-Only Mode.


----------



## Abductee (23. Dezember 2014)

Der Samsung Partition Magic macht bei der Einstellung für das Over-Provisoring genau das, er erzeugt einen unpartitionierten Bereich (~6%) das der Controller verlässlich mit dem Wear Leveling arbeiten kann.
 Die Intel SSD Toolbox macht soviel ich mich erinnern kann auch das selbe.


----------



## Grestorn (23. Dezember 2014)

Das hat nichts mit Trim zu tun. Die Platte mappt Blöcke nach Belieben um und nutzt dabei auch den nicht partitionierten Bereich (die Platte weiß eigentlich gar nicht, was partitioniert ist und was nicht, für die Platte ist alles nur eine lange lange Kette von Blöcken). 

Die Größe der Partition kleiner zu machen als das mögliche Maximum hilft einem nur,  grundsätzlich etwas Platz freizuhalten. Es ist aber nicht sonderlich sinnvoll oder notwendig. Ich habe meine SSDs auch voll partitioniert.


----------



## CapitanJack (23. Dezember 2014)

Servus

So hab ich das auch immer gehalten. Alles Partitioniert, aber mindestens 30 % waren immer frei auf der Platte. 

Wozu hab ich meine 3T Seagate als Datengrab.


Grüßle


----------

